# RR: 36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Gould	(1981)










2.	Gould	(1955)










3.	Perahia	(2000)










4.	Hantaï	(1993)










5.	Pinnock	(1980)










6.	Hewitt	(1999)










7.	Rosen	(1967)










8.	Schiff	(2001)










9.	Landowska	(1933)










10.	Tureck	(1984)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gould	(1981)
2.	Gould	(1955)
3.	Perahia	(2000)
4.	Hantaï	(1993)
5.	Pinnock	(1980)
6.	Hewitt	(1999)
7.	Rosen	(1967)
8.	Schiff	(2001)
9.	Landowska	(1933)
10.	Tureck	(1984)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

